# Luther Huss



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

ok in the empire army book it states as a special rule: fiery damogogue (poor spelling)
what the hell does that mean?! can't seem to find it anywhere
please help


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

its an error on their part - but has now been FAQ'd:

http://uk.games-workshop.com/news/errata/assets/wh/empire.pdf

its the first one on the left hand side


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

cool cheers mate and what exactly does chosen do?


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

lol - not too sure - not got the book to hand - but _that_ one i _think_ actually _is_ in the book!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

no me neither i'm at work and it was buggin me lol oh well cheers though at least i can find out tonight


----------

